# Changing A Wheel Stud Bolt.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.....Dan Anderson.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Who knew??


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeppp!

Ralph

If you can't fix it with the hammer you got, get a bigger hammer.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

If you change wheel studs I would say it is an absolute must to recheck lug nuts after driving a little and maybe rechecking a second time especially when you haul a heavy load.


----------

